# Buying a business



## Hubs (Oct 4, 2015)

Good day all,
I am looking to buy a business in Akumal, looking for anyone who has some solid contacts in the following areas:
(1) Visa- what visa should I be getting as I want to be able to work in my business. 
(2) Legal- Looking for some advice prior to buying the business. 
(3) Insurance- insurance agents that are reputable. 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

A Residente Permanente visa allows you to work, but you still must notify immigration authorities.
For everything else......good luck. I have no experience buying a business.


----------

